# jedi mtb coaching



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

hiya,

i have set up mtb coaching business

its called www.ukbikeskills.co.uk

check it out. full site in a day or so

thanks


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

And where will you be located? Is it just blokes doing coaching or do you have ladies on board? My partner has been expressing an interest recently in some coaching, but she, like most women, would probably prefer being coached by another woman, or at least in a no-bloke group.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

theres' me and tim doing coaching.located in hertfordshire but can travel.
i did a one to one skills coaching ladys both saturday and sunday.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...394#/album.php?aid=167645&id=689935394&ref=mf


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Interesting... :thumbsup:


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

steve, http://ukbikeskills.blogspot.com/2009/11/ladies-only-coaching-day.html
www.ukbikeskills.co.uk


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

HI, pleased to here you got your bike back Jedi!  
They should have their hands chopped off! :madmax:


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks, yeah i got it back 

i bought a bike to replace it incase i didnt get it back so now have a spare demo7


----------

